
A brief introduction to CPU development in China (Loongson) [pdf] - fcambus
http://www.telecomitalia.com/content/dam/telecomitalia/documents/innovation/it/eventi/progetto_unesco/4.Introduction_to_CPU_development_China.pdf
======
weinzierl
The interesting bits for me:

Slide 11

    
    
                PCs (m)   Population (m)   PC/person
        US        282          307           0.92
        China     252         1340           0.19
    

Slide 12

    
    
        In 2009, China produced 182 million computers, 61% of the world.

